# Aptitude test score



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

Waterb96 said:


> I passed the aptitude test! They told my score but I was wondering if they combine the test score and interview together to receive a final score or is the test score irrelevant as long as you pass? Does anyone know? I see people on here talk about their interview score and just wondered how it works.


They combine your aptitude test score and your oral interview test scores to come up with your placement score. They, SAY, that the aptitude is just a pass/fail, and the more major part of your placement score relies on how you perform in your oral interview. I am not 100% on this, maybe someone can chime in.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

I see alot of people on this site asking about aptitude and interviews. 
Heres a couple of pointers for everyone:

Testing

There is a formula they use for acceptance. do not concern yourself with this. just take your test. Study basic algebra, folding shapes, comparisons such as drill is to screw like hammer is to nail,etc.

Interview

Dress neatly (I wore suit. a nice shirt and khakis are fine) and comb your hair. Take out your piercings (if there viewable). 
Also you must sell yourself to the interviewers. lead them to believe that you will be an asset to the local. Do not go in there like a hotshot who knows everything. Tell them that electrical work is interesting. they rather you knew nothing of electricity so they can train you in the local's way. Remember they are looking for mechanically incined individuals for an apprentieship not mechanics.

Don't worry just appear responsible and competent.


----------

